
America's Gun Problem Explained - dangom
https://www.vox.com/2015/10/3/9444417/gun-violence-mass-shootings-us-america
======
sarcasmatwork
Vox is a horrible source for Guns and gun education, reporting on guns as they
are a liberal left leaning media entity. Look at the Obama ordered CDC
research on the topic:
[http://www.nap.edu/openbook.php?record_id=18319&page=R1](http://www.nap.edu/openbook.php?record_id=18319&page=R1)
& [https://www.gunsandammo.com/editorial/cdc-gun-research-
backf...](https://www.gunsandammo.com/editorial/cdc-gun-research-backfires-on-
obama/249799)

